# Wilkes County club needs 1 member



## MonroeTaco (Jan 18, 2017)

Established club in Wilkes county, east of Washington looking for 1 member. Deer, turkey and hogs. 300+ acres of planted pines, hardwood, and grown up clearcut. 4 creeks on property, campsite with electricity. Year-round access with paid membership. We border Clark Hill WMA. $610/year. Please contact the club president Frank at 770-922-6434. I am not Frank.


----------



## wildbill2928 (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## TJ Robinson (Feb 17, 2017)

How many members do you have?


----------



## AL123Jenks (Feb 17, 2017)

How many members and are stands sign in and out .


----------



## coolie (Feb 18, 2017)

how many hunters ? am interested


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 20, 2017)

Please contact the club president Frank at 770-922-6434. I am not Frank.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 21, 2017)

Still 1 membership available.


----------



## Yotelow (Mar 21, 2017)

Do y'all do predator hunting at all in the club?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 22, 2017)

Yotelow said:


> Do y'all do predator hunting at all in the club?



Not exclusively, just shoot em when we see em.


----------



## slickhead1 (Mar 25, 2017)

ive tried to get in this club ,the guy over it says it is full


----------

